# Weaving- Burberry shawl



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Finally, here is my last woven realisation: the shawl measures 18 X 88 inches (fringe incl) and I simply made the pattern, calculations etc from a picture.


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Wow! Beautifully woven. So even.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oh double wow. Is that twisted or braided, I can't quite determine that you did from a picture? You go girl!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Wonderful work! It should be insiration for all of us. Thanks for showing us the process and finish!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

It's a beautiful pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello Wordancer,
On dec 20th, I posted my work in progress and gave details of how I was working it out. But, you know, I like a lot to experiment on my own, which means a lot of rip rip do undo redo... so, if you can go back to that post and get your answer otherwise write me again and I will gladly answer to my best! Thanks for your interest, appreciate it!
Regards, odile


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, that looks great.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

I love it, Burberry is one of my favourite. You did a great job. ????????


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Wow, just wow plus.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, that is simply marvelous! So clean and perfectly woven.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

AWESOME, Odile! As always !


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautifully done


----------



## Trishieknits (Nov 1, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Brillant!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow, that is just beautiful.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Beautiful design and beautiful work. It looks excellent on you, too. Thank you for all the shares.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

So nice!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Very classy! You did a beautiful job!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just beautiful! You are good.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful shawl!!! And so well designed executed. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Amazing Burberry shawl.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

OdileC said:


> Finally, here is my last woven realisation: the shawl measures 18 X 88 inches (fringe incl) and I simply made the pattern, calculations etc from a picture.


That is magnificent!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow amazing work


----------

